# Hand Guns



## lostpapa (Nov 7, 2002)

My freind and I are buying hand guns. Mine is a 44 revolver his is a 40 semi-auto. We plan on useing them this next deer season. (can't wait) We were told that his gun had to use a plug, is this true or false ? If true where would he go to buy a plug? And or, how to make a plug for his clip and what use for a plug? Any help would be great. thanks


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

In the shotgun zone a handgun can only be capable of holding 9 rounds in the magazine and barrel combined. As to were you can buy some type of a plug for a magazine, I would try the manufacturer. Just a note, capable of 9 rounds doesn't mean just loaded with 9 rounds, it means it is impossible to get more than 9 rounds in the gun.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Would it be different in the rifle zone???

Aren't rifles held to less rounds???

MIBIGHNTR


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

In the rifle zone there is no limit on the number of rounds for handguns and rifles that are semi-automatics are the only ones restricted to 6 rounds. If a rifle is a pump, lever action, bolt action, they could hold 100 rounds and be legal.


----------



## lostpapa (Nov 7, 2002)

BOEHR: Thank you for the answer, but I have a follow up question now. Most clips are 10 rounds or more. How do we go about using only a total of 9 rounds in a gun? ........(DO you only load up 9 rounds in the gun? )


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

lost, it is just like waterfowl hunting. your gun most only be capable of holding 3 rounds. If it holds more you must use a plug or something to restrict the loading of additional rounds. Now i don't have the faintest clue how to do this with a handgun, but for a 40 semiauto you should be able to find a 9 round clip for it depending on model and make.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

A nine round magazine would not help in the shotgun zone. Nine rounds in the magazine plus one in the chamber would be ten, therefore the pistol would be CAPABLE of holding ten rounds and would be considered illegal!

If unavailable through the manufacturer, a competent gunsmith would be able to block a magazine for hunting use.

Hope this helps....

MIBIGHNTR


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

quest32a is correct, key word being capable. Your going to have to find a magazine that only holds 8 rounds, 8 in mag and 1 in the tube for 9 rounds total. There would be only two ways that I can think of, have a gun smith or yourself take apart the magazine and put some type of a plug below the magazine plate so only 8 rounds will fit or find a 8 round magazine.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

mibighunter you are correct as i misspoke, thanks


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

There are a few things to try. I have a Beretta 40 caliber and had to take off the clip butt and insert a block of aluminum under the spring to only allow 9 shots max. Another thing you can do is to purchase a new clip butt that restricts rounds.


----------



## lostpapa (Nov 7, 2002)

Well now i have 1 more question about this. If this law is only for semi-automatics, then does this rule or law applys towards 22 rifles used for small game hunting? Which are climped, and the ones that are tubes? Thanks all for the help.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Lostpapa, a .22 rimfire does not have a capacity limit. Page 8 of the Hunting and Trapping Guide.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Thank You Bob S.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Heck, Just go buy a new gun that holds less than 9 rounds 

I have a 44 mag. that only holds 6. I shot all 5 at one deer this year with the deer still standing in the same place. Man I need to practice.


----------



## Outdoorzman (Jun 5, 2001)

First of all.............it's a MAGAZINE.
Clips are used in M1 Garands, not handguns.
Second,
The owners manual of his firearm should give a procedure to "break down" his magazine for cleaning purposes.
remove the lower plate and insert a block of wood,stainless steel,foam,etc. between the follower spring and lower magazine plate.
It's a fairly simple procedure.
Do you know what manufacturer ?

P.S. He should keep his shots less than 25 yards and use solid bullets instead of hollowpoints. A .40 S&W isn't exactly a deer caliber but it will work given proper bullet placement at short distance.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Easy Outdoorzman, I think we all knew what was meant regardless of clips verses magazines.


----------



## Outdoorzman (Jun 5, 2001)

Sorry if it sounded harsh.
It's a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## jdt (Jun 30, 2002)

could you put a spent round in first as a dummy load,or fill a spent round with lead or some other filler?


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

> _Originally posted by boehr _
> * ...key word being capable. Your going to have to find a magazine that only holds 8 rounds, 8 in mag and 1 in the tube for 9 rounds total. *


 Jdt, a magazine with a spent round in it is still capable of holding more loaded rounds. The gun must not be capable of holding more than 9 rounds. The important term here is capable.


----------



## jdt (Jun 30, 2002)

got ya bobs!


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

There is a couple simple way to limit the mag capablitity if you are handy and like to do things yourself.

1-Go out and buy some split dowels and drills of the proper size, say you are going to put in a 1/4" split dowel, pick up a good sharp 1/4 diameter drill also.
1- Load in how many rounds you want to have in your magazine and mark the bottom of your carrier (part the pushes up the ammo)on the outside of your magazine as a reference point.
2-Unload your magazine.
3-Drill a hole about 1/3 to 1/2 a rounds diameter below the carrier bottom. This way you will not be able to load another round past your goal but will not drill into your carrier and give clearance for the top of your dowel.
4-Drive in a split dowel and grind off to length. A dremel tool will do this quite nicely.
5- Confirm you can not get more than 8 rounds in the mag by loading it.
6-Make sure it loads and unloads smoothly in your pistol, not sharp corners or burrs hang up.
7-go hunting

If you want, you can always drive out the dowel to change your magazine back to a highter capasity.


A second option is to stake the corner(s) of your magazine so the carrier can not move past the postion you have determined from your check. Basically you are bending in the corner so the carrier can not move down. This one is basically for ever.


----------

